# فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذه قصه حلوه اقراها للأخر وتحمل بين سطورها معاني كثيره ربما تبتسم لانك تفهم قبل والدتها وربما تقول الله يلعن البنت دى *
*ههههههههههه *
*المهم اقروا وهااااات رايك **
القصة عن مشكله زواج البنت لكن هذه مشكلتها غيبببببببببببببببببببببببببر كل البنات


القصة تقول

تقول البنت لوالدتها
اريد ان اتزوج ...... جــــــــــــــــــــوزوني 
نزلت هذه الكلمات مثل الصاعقة على الأم 

كانت صدمة لها 

مع أن المفروض أن كل أم تفرح لما تسمع هذة الكلمة من واحد من عيالها 

لكن سبب الصدمة كان أن هذة الكلمة لم تصدرت من ابنها

لكنها صدرت من .... من .... 

من " ابنـــــــتـــــهــــــا " 

إيـــه " ابـــــنـــــــتـــــهــــــا " 


أتربط لسان الأم 

دارت بيها الدنيا 

قالت فى نفسها
الولد نقدر نخطب له ... امـــا البنت كيف !!!

منين نجيب لها زوج !!!!! 



" ماما ... ردى عليا .. جوزينى ... جوزينى" 


صحت الأم من الهواجيس الساخنة ... القاتلة ...اللي أصابتها من الصعقة السابقة 


كانت البنت تهز كتف أمها .. و تترجى فيها : 

" ماما ... أفهميني ... أنا أريد ان أتزوج ... " 


لكن الأم ما قدرتش ترد بأي كلمة 

كانت تنظر فقط في عيون ابنتها و تقول بينها و بين نفسها : 

" هذي اللحظة إللي ما عملتش حسابها .... الظاهر بنتي كبرت و أنا ما معرفش ... " 


رجعت البنت و رمت بنفسها على الكرسي بكل إحباط و قالت : 

" أنتم ليه مش تفهموني .. أنا خلاص كبرت ... صرت انسه .. عمري الان فوق العشرين سنة .. يعني انسه .... أفهميني 
ياماما الله يـخـلـيـكى " 


أخيراً تكلمت الأم و قالت : 

" خلاص يا بـنتـي ... فـهـمـتـك " ... و هـي قاعـده تفـكر ازاى تـفـاتـح الأب في هذا الـمـوضـوع الـمـصــيـبـه !!!! 


قربت البنت من أمها و قالت : 

" ايه اللـي خــــــــلاص ... أنتي فكرانى ايه ؟؟ .. أنـــا انسه .. أنا دلوفتى اصبحت انسه .. و كـل صـديـقـاتـي اللـي مـعـاي تـزوجـوا ... 
الله يـخـلـيـكى ياماما حـسـي بـشـعـوري " 


و الأم مسكينة يتقطع قلبها على بنتها .. و تقول في بالها : 

" الله يعينك يا بـنــتـي .. كل هذا في قلبك و متحمله " 


و الابنه أستمرت في صراحتها ... 

" ماما أنتي أكيد تعرفي مشاعر أي بنت في عمري .. و أنا ما طلبتش شي غلط .. 

طلبت الزواج بس .. " 


و هوجست الأم : 

" الــزواج بس !! .. إيه الزواج بس .. هو الزواج ينقال عنه بس ؟؟ !! " 


و كملت الابنه : 

" ياماما سامحيني على صراحتي 

بس ما ليش غيرك أفضفض ليه 

أنتي لو تعرفي إحساسي كلما فكرت في صديقاتي المتزوجات 

أتخيل سعادتهم ... و أتصور شعورهم 

فهمانى ياماما ؟؟؟ " 



و قفت الأم في مكانها .. و حاولت إنها تكون صارمه عشان تنهي الحوار و قالت : 

" خلاص يا بنت .. قلت لك خلاص .. 

أنا فهمت و مافيش داعي لكل هذا الشرح 

و لما يجى أبوكى تحدثت معه ... أنتي فاكرة الموضوع سهل .. 


قامت البنت من مكانها .. و واجهت أمها و قالت : 

" لا .. لم تفهمينى .. و لا حسيتي باللي انا أحسه 

أنتي عايشه في نعيم .. أنا أشوفك كل يوم تخرجين مع والدى .. و أنا محرومه من هذا الوضع .. 

فاكرانى مش بفهم .. مش بحس 

أعرف شعورك لما تكونين مع الوالد " 


و مسكت كتف أمها بين إيديها و ونظرت بعينها لعين أمها و قالت : 

" يـاماما أفـهـمـي لـيـه أناعايزه أتـــــــــزوج .. " 


الأم ما قدرت ودورت و جهها عن بنتها و قالت : 

" يا بنت اتكسفى " 


لكن البنت كملت كلامها : 

" ماما المسأله ما فيها كسوف .. هـذة مـشـــــــــاعـر طـبـيـعـيـة .. 

كـلـه كـــــــــــوم .. و منظر صـديـقـاتـي كـــــــــــــــوم .. 

كل يوم أشوفهم الصبح يــجـيـبـو هـم أزواجـهـم للـكـلـيـه 

و أنا قـلـبـي ينحسر
أشوف أشكالهم مع ازواجهم .. و أنـقـهـر .. 

و أنا كل يوم أركب مع الســـــــــــــــواق للـكـلـيـه 

ماما أنا كـلـي أحـاسـيــــــــــــس و مـشـــــــــــــاعـر 

ماما أفـهـمـيـنـي ربنا يخليكى " 



لكن الأم ما أسـتـحـمـلـتش 

اترمت على الأرض مـغـمـى عليها 

و الظاهر إنها اغمى عليها فعلا .. 


جلست البنت على ركبتيها .. جنب أمها .. تحاول إنها تصحيها و هي تصرخ : 

" ماما أفـهـمـيـنـي ... أنــا .... أنــا .... أنــا .... 

أنــا اريد ان أتــزوج عشــــــــــــــان .. 





7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7







علشان اريد اركب قدام في السيارة



شفتوا طموح البنت في الزواج بس عشان تركب قدام 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sandra2000 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

فكرتنى بنكته تسعه صعايده عملو اتوبيس بالعرض عشان يركبو كلهم قدام

هههههههههههههه

موضوع جامد


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



sandra2000 قال:


> فكرتنى بنكته تسعه صعايده عملو اتوبيس بالعرض عشان يركبو كلهم قدام
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جامد


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك يا sandra2000*
*بلاش الصعايده*
*خليهم بلدينا*
*مراعات لشعور اخوتنا من الصعيد*
*تحياتى *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

البنت دى فعلآ اكبر معاقبة ليها انها تتجوز :fun_lol:

بس اللى مايندمش :shutup22:​


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
البنت دى اكبر مقلب يتعمل فيها يجوزوها واحد معندوش عربية عشن لاتعد ورا ولا قدام*


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> البنت دى فعلآ اكبر معاقبة ليها انها تتجوز :fun_lol:​
> 
> 
> بس اللى مايندمش :shutup22:​


*شكرا يافراشه *
*البنت حاسه ان فى حاجه نقصاها*
*ماكان كفايه عليها فرق الكرسى وخلاص*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *البنت دى اكبر مقلب يتعمل فيها يجوزوها واحد معندوش عربية عشن لاتعد ورا ولا قدام*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دا هيكون مقلب سخن*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك جيلان*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

*هما البنات كده يقلبوا الدنيا وفى الأخر تطلع طلباتهم هايفة ربنا يرحمنا من عمايلهم


ايوة كدة يا بيتر اكشف لهم عن حقيقتهم على الله يهمدوا بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *هما البنات كده يقلبوا الدنيا وفى الأخر تطلع طلباتهم هايفة ربنا يرحمنا من عمايلهم​*
> 
> 
> *ايوة كدة يا بيتر اكشف لهم عن حقيقتهم على الله يهمدوا بقى*
> ...


*ايوه فعلا هما كدا*
*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكن *
*بس لا يمكن الاستغناااااااااااااااااء *
*عنهم*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *ايوه فعلا هما كدا*
> *لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكن *
> *بس لا يمكن الاستغناااااااااااااااااء *
> *عنهم*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​





*ودى بقى نعتبرها كياسة من سيادتك 
ولا خوف
ولا جبر خواطر 
مستنى اجابتك يا سيادة المشرف المحترم​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

دا انا مخى قعد يودى و يجيب:t33:

شكرا على تعبك يا بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> دا انا مخى قعد يودى و يجيب:t33:​
> ...


*ايه يا R0O0O0KY*
*انت اشتغلت فى الاستيراد والتصدير*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*تجيب ايه وتودى ايه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور والمشاركه*​


----------



## girl of my lord (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههه
لا بصراحه سبب مقنع ليها حق تجوز
طيب يارب تجوز واحد معاه عجله اهي تقعد قدام وخلاص عربيه عجله مش فااااارقه
وبحيك يابيتر علي وقفتك مع الستات 
سيبك من يوحنا ده واحد من عدو المرأه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

*ايه يا بيتر 
مش تقول ان الموضوع على الأخت دوللى 
كنا جبنا لها الأتوبيس بتع التسعة صعايدة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه عدو المراة عندك مانع :a82:هههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



dolly قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا بصراحه سبب مقنع ليها حق تجوز
> طيب يارب تجوز واحد معاه عجله اهي تقعد قدام وخلاص عربيه عجله مش فااااارقه
> وبحيك يابيتر علي وقفتك مع الستات
> سيبك من يوحنا ده واحد من عدو المرأه


*تصورى فاتت عليا*
*العجله كده كده لازم تقعد قدام*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*يارب يرزقها بعجلاتى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين يوحنا حبيبى*
​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه يا بيتر ​*
> *مش تقول ان الموضوع على الأخت دوللى *
> *كنا جبنا لها الأتوبيس بتع التسعة صعايدة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


*بلاش يايوحنا*
*مسيرك تحتاجهم*
*دول بردوا ولايا*
*اعمل حسابك *
*اشترى عجله قبل الخطوبه*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

*ميرسى يا احلى مشرف 
العجلة جاهزة يا باشا​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

*يعني انت عايز تقول يا بيتر اني البنات ماديين:ranting:*
*قصدك ايه بقي عشان بحب افهم*
*عموما ماشي *
*اكيد بتفكر تقعد قدام في العربيه لاني دي هتبقي الحاجه الوحيده اللي استفادت وطلعت منها في الجوازه دي*​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *يعني انت عايز تقول يا بيتر اني البنات ماديين:ranting:*
> 
> *قصدك ايه بقي عشان بحب افهم*
> *عموما ماشي *
> ...


*يا خوفىيا*mero_engel * لتكون العربيه*
*عربيه بطاطا*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى هى تورط نفسها فى جوازة علشان تعد قدام
مالو الاتوبيس مهو كلو بيعد جمب بعده وبيتفرج على بعضه
لازم تتجوز يعنى
بلاش تركب تاكس وتوعد قدام
مش تتورط الورطه السودة دى
ربنا يكون فى عونها
صعبانه عليا​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى هى تورط نفسها فى جوازة علشان تعد قدام
> مالو الاتوبيس مهو كلو بيعد جمب بعده وبيتفرج على بعضه
> ...


*تخيلى معى لو اتجوزت واحد *
*عنده *
*عربيه ترمس*
*او بطاطا*​


----------



## القيصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع شيق بجد
شكرا ليك على الموضوع
و بالمناسبه قليلها اني عندي عربيه
ههههههههههههههههه
جاهز
هههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



القيصر قال:


> موضوع شيق بجد
> شكرا ليك على الموضوع
> و بالمناسبه قليلها اني عندي عربيه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*على فكره*
*هى عايزه تقعد قدام*
*مش تزق العربيه*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## القيصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *على فكره*
> *هى عايزه تقعد قدام*
> *مش تزق العربيه*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


ماتخافش حبيبي العربيه اخر موديل بس عايزه اللي يملاها بنزين
ههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بنات اخر زمن ابقى فكرنى اخويا بيتر اجيب طياره كدا اهو تلم العيله فيها 

منكم لله يا جبابره 
قال ايه عشان اقعد قدام ..... قعدت على حيطه يا ختى اوووووووووووف 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر يا جماعه بس هزار بجد هههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> بنات اخر زمن ابقى فكرنى اخويا بيتر اجيب طياره كدا اهو تلم العيله فيها ​
> منكم لله يا جبابره
> قال ايه عشان اقعد قدام ..... قعدت على حيطه يا ختى اوووووووووووف
> ...


*ايوه كده هو دة الهزار*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا سيزار*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

متيجو يا جماعة نجوزها حد من المنتدى ونخلص منها وخلاص
شكر لموضوعك


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> متيجو يا جماعة نجوزها حد من المنتدى ونخلص منها وخلاص
> شكر لموضوعك


*اوك رشحى عريس يا مرمر*
*وناخد رأيه*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

انا ارشح بكل قلبى ومشاعرى 









سيزار 

شاب وسيم جميل ذة خلق وافاق واسعة مهزب عيونة خضراء وشعرة جذاب 

اية رائيك يا بيتر


----------



## girl of my lord (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه يا بيتر ​*
> *مش تقول ان الموضوع على الأخت دوللى *
> *كنا جبنا لها الأتوبيس بتع التسعة صعايدة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


ههههههههههههه
لا ياعم الموضوع مش عليا خالص انا بحب اركب من قدام علي طول من غير جواز ههههههههههههههه وبعدين انت عرفت منين اني صعيديه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبتقول عدو المرأه وانت متغاظ ليه كده انا عارفه من عمايل مرمر فيكم انت وسيزار وباقي شباب المنتدي برافو عليكي يامرمر:2::2::heat::heat::heat:
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## gift (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

:t12:


----------



## BITAR (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



gift قال:


> :t12:


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## assyrian girl (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

hahahahaha very funny


----------



## maria123 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
بس عن جد انا بعرف وحداتجوزت بس بشان جوزها يوديها عل ماكدونالز


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*

*البنت دى فعلآ اكبر معاقبة ليها انها تتجوز
دة رايى *​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> hahahahaha very funny


*شكرا لمرورك ياassyrian girl*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



maria123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> بس عن جد انا بعرف وحداتجوزت بس بشان جوزها يوديها عل ماكدونالز


*مصدقك ماهى صاحبتنا عايزه تتجوز علشان تقعد قداااااااام*
*شكرا على المرور ياmaria123 *
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تطلب من والدتها ان تزوجها !!!!!!!!!!!*



friendlove قال:


> *البنت دى فعلآ اكبر معاقبة ليها انها تتجوز*
> 
> 
> *دة رايى *​


*لا وتتجوز واحد معندوش عربيه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور ياfriendlove*​


----------

